# PAM 312 v PAM 328



## Ultraman (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi All,

Still reading up on my Panerai watches..pardon my noobs questions.

From what I can gather, 312 and 328 are essentially the same watch except one comes in a strap and the other comes in the stainless steel braclet.

So which is the more economically way to get first the 312 or 328?

Also, what is rrp for both?









*312*









*328*


----------



## trplthrt (Mar 15, 2010)

I am all about the strap with this watch.. for some reason the bracelet makes it seem out of place for me.

My two cents...


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

i used to not like Panerai on bracelet at all, but the new style bracelet begins to look decent now


----------



## Clem (Jan 9, 2008)

trplthrt said:


> I am all about the strap with this watch.. for some reason the bracelet makes it seem out of place for me.
> 
> My two cents...


+1

Generally I'm a big fan of bracelets but for some reason PAMs just look so much better on a strap. You'll save a bit by getting the 312 over the 328 because of the strap vs. bracelet.

That's 4 cents for you :-d


----------



## RyanWoon (Sep 14, 2010)

If you like the bracelet it's better to buy the 328 and have your AD throw in a strap. Should be about $1000 difference between the two you're looking at but if you buy the strap version Panerai has bracelets priced at $2000+ retail. Same dilemma for me so I went with the 329 (GMT) version of these two and got two extra straps with the purchase.


----------



## akira23 (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi, I'm not a big fan of the bracelet, but if it is your 'cup of tea', then I would do what RyanWoon said maybe you can get one thrown in with your purchase and use your savings towards another PAM! :-! A 'win, win' situation! |>


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

it's your Call. 
if you like the Bracelet then get the 328 .
i personally Prefer Leather Straps and that's the Fun Part with Panerai is changing the Strap which gives it a whole New look.


----------



## snoballz (Jul 25, 2008)

As a few pointed out, if you like the bracelet, get it now with the 328. If you decide to get the bracelet it will cost you more than it would have. 

Also, with the quick change system, you can easily go from a bracelet to straps and back again with ease. 

Good luck.


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

For the price difference if the bracelet, you can get like 10 very nice straps. That's almost like having 10 different watches.

But as others have mentioned, if you prefer the bracelet, it's better to get it with the 328 than paying more for it later for the 312.


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

That watch on the black OEM gator is one of the most elegant statements in modern PAM-dom HAHA... 

I'm not a fan of any PAM on a bracelet.


----------



## jacksonian (Feb 19, 2008)

Get what you love. If that's the bracelet, then get it at time of purchase like everyone suggested. I'm in that group that thinks Pams and bracelets just don't go together. Changing straps really does change the watch. Of course, if you get the bracelet, as Luke pointed out, with the quick change system you can have it all!


----------



## magnetmandan (Dec 27, 2006)

I got the 328 'cause that left me with the option. Most often, I'm sporting a strap though. Another cool thing is that the 328 is one of 1000 whereas the 312 is one of 2000 produced for the L series....that's half the production! You can always just put the bracelet away 

;-Dan


----------



## Ultraman (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks for the responses!:-!

Is the steel bracelet 24m all around? or is it tapered to 22mm?


----------



## fullcourt (Aug 20, 2010)

i got the 328 and bought a few toshi straps, one black, one saddle....gives the watch several nice looks

oem ss bracelet with matte black leather, black stitching 









saddle leather, natural stitching


----------



## fullcourt (Aug 20, 2010)

magnetmandan said:


> I got the 328 'cause that left me with the option. Most often, I'm sporting a strap though. Another cool thing is that the 328 is one of 1000 whereas the 312 is one of 2000 produced for the L series....that's half the production! You can always just put the bracelet away
> 
> ;-Dan


^^^^what he said


----------



## Black&Gold (Sep 13, 2007)

I agree go with the 328, gives the most options the bracelet is wears great and you can always add straps..Mike


----------



## watchboy (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm a bracelet man. SO I will go for bracelet. Also it is mentioned by some members, that it costs more than the prices diff between the 312 and 328, if you are to purchase the bracelet later. 

There are tons of aftermarket leather straps out there which are far more superior and nice than the OEM strap. So if you do not like the bracelet, sell it and get some leather straps. 

But personal, due to the fact I perspire more than my average peer, I do not fancy leather as they cannot be wet, they need proper time to dry or else they smell, you can't get to wash your hands freely or go to a pool or sea without take then off.....etc.

That said, I have more than a few leather straps though! :-d I wear them in winter or colder season. ;-)


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

In my experience, you have to see a Panerai on bracelet to really "get it". I never liked the look or idea of a PAM on bracelet until I saw one. Once you do, you see it has a presence that doesn't translate in photos.


----------



## RPD2011 (Jan 4, 2011)

its a no brainer ..same watch !
328..$8600
312..$7400
equals= ..$1200 bracelet 
minus whatever discount on watch you can get from your AD... 
say you can get..15% would make
the bracelet $1020 your cost..don't forget tax  if any..
still not bad for such a nice designer bracelet.
Is the metal bracelet worth a $1000-$1100 to "YOU" ?
if yes then get the 328... 
thats the least expensive you can get the metal bracelet new.

Personally... for that thousand bucks.. I'd rather add "4" beautiful leather aftermaket straps...
plus, you get the classy black gator oem the 312 comes with...but thats me.

Panerai bracelets do look pretty good in person, I'm not surprised that some have a desire for it...
on par with IWC, Rolex or Breitling...
but a Pam screeeeams to me, for leather in all its different forms...
reptile, calf, tanned, hammered, vintage, distressed...
something about nature and the simplicity of these watches.


----------



## jacksonian (Feb 19, 2008)

RPD2011 said:


> but a Pam screeeeams to me, for leather in all its different forms...
> reptile, calf, tanned, hammered, vintage, distressed...
> something about nature and the simplicity of these watches.


+1. Get what sings to YOU, of course, but to me, a great leather strap is the only match for a Pam.


----------



## A_Penangite (Jan 17, 2009)

If you choose 328, you are trading the oem gator strap with bracelet. Please be reminded that the oem gator strap is worth $340.


----------



## tigrpaw01 (Apr 26, 2007)

I'd go ahead and get the 328. It's better to have the bracelet if you're leaning that way, and you can always add straps. It's a 24mm that tapers to 22. 

Let me warn you though, the heft of the 328 on the bracelet (fiddy case and in house movement) adds quite a bit of heft to the watch compared to a 299 Luminor Marina on the same bracelet. (That os what I upgraded to). 

Of course, with wear you get used to it, but I've tended to wear it more on a strap of late.


----------



## Caruso (Sep 25, 2010)

It´s good to know


----------



## wasteoftime (Apr 22, 2011)

Personally, Pam's with leather straps are the way to go... but if you were to get a metal bracelet, I personally like the older strap... the new straps look too plain. 

When considering a watch, don't consider the price too much.... it's not like you're getting a few every month..... pick one that you really like.... if it's a few thousand more... so be it... as long as you shop around and you are paying fair market price.. that's all good. 

I just picked up this from an AD last year, I was always contemplating weither to get another panerai or not... but after years of wanting a metal strap pam... finally got one after seeing how Panerai phucked up the new metal straps hahaah  Didn't want to miss out if Panerai stopped producing the old straps.


----------

